# Extrema 2 with Kick off trade for SBE (org)



## hammer007911 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey I am looking to trade a 2 year old Camo extrema 2 with KO 28" barrel for a older SBE. I need the SBE with the lower vent rib. How much doe you guys think would be fair for the person to have to give me in cash along with the SBE?

Thanks in advance,

Hammer


----------

